# Show pigeon



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm showing off my feral friend, Zeke.  
Cindy found this little pij in her yard at night after a storm. I believe it was July 2004.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

This picture was taken today.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Lovely photos, Kim! He is a luck pij.

Cynthia


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats incredible. Who would of thought that a feral pigeon that your friend found in the yard would turn out to be so beautiful. Lucky to have him or her.

Elvis


----------

